# celexa dose and weight gain



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Quick question about Celexa dosing and weight gain. My doc put me on 20 mg to start and since it's working, there's no need to increase the dose. Curious about anyone who has gained weight on Celexa what your dose is? Thanks.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I took 20mg's of celexa for a year and gained 40lbs.


----------

